# enough is enough!!!!!!!!



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

WHERE THE CRAP ARE THE FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!

i usually dont ask. i try and find them myself, but i am at a loss. i picked up 2 dinks and a puppy at lesner yesterday and that is it!! i even took the boat out last night for 8 hours with not even a bump. i have never been on the boat and not caught a fish in my life, before last night.     And I S#!% you not, my brother caught an old beer can! i thought that only happened in cartoons. so please help a brother out!!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

fort story


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If you are on a boat eels are the ticket, have seen many cows come in even a whooping 61 lber on Friday. All fish caught at night. 

Keep putting in your time you will catch them from the sand, night time might be the best time to fish.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

*behold! the secret to the fish!*

kallooo-kalay! i have found the hottest spot this side of hatteras. the only problem is that you better bring extra people. you'll hit your limit (over slot) in no time at all, so make sure you bring as many girls and kids as you can to claim the extra's. no lie, i think all the fishes of the deep blue be hidin' in this one channel. i'll pm you the spot, but don't let the word out or davy jones himself will come lookin' for ya.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)




----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Chugg'n & plug'n said:


> kallooo-kalay! i have found the hottest spot this side of hatteras. the only problem is that you better bring extra people. you'll hit your limit (over slot) in no time at all, so make sure you bring as many girls and kids as you can to claim the extra's. no lie, i think all the fishes of the deep blue be hidin' in this one channel. i'll pm you the spot, but don't let the word out or davy jones himself will come lookin' for ya.


thats not cool


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*fish*

first landing state park/fort story nice fish to be caught over there and i ain't talking schoolies.hope this helps.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Chugg'n & plug'n said:


> kallooo-kalay! i have found the hottest spot this side of hatteras. the only problem is that you better bring extra people. you'll hit your limit (over slot) in no time at all, so make sure you bring as many girls and kids as you can to claim the extra's. no lie, i think all the fishes of the deep blue be hidin' in this one channel. i'll pm you the spot, but don't let the word out or davy jones himself will come lookin' for ya.


*YEIKES!!!!​*For a guy with 10 posts and no info on his [or her] personal info page, I'm not real sure I would trust that spot. IMHO


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

gee whiz advisor. you don't have to be so down on a fellow skins fan. just because i don't have that info, it doesn't mean that i am hiding anything. i'm just not that computer savvy.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Chuggn, I am sure Advisor wasn't making a personal attack on you, it's just that we have had a few in the past come on and post some bogus info just to stir the pot. Any and all info you are willing to share will be welcomed and in return I hope we are able to help.

Also, Welcome to Pier and Surf and hope to get to fish with ya soon.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

shooter, there was no malace taken. yeah i know about those guys throwing out fish stories but hey, at least they left hope right? oh, and i've been on this thing for a while now. i'm just out of town a lot. i'm sure we've crossed lines somewhere already. regardless, the tomato juice for everyones' skunk is on its way in. i can smell those fish a commin'


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hit and miss as always. There seem to be here and there, but at this time of year you would have to put in some good footwork to find them.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Chuggn, I am sure Advisor wasn't making a personal attack on you, it's just that we have had a few in the past come on and post some bogus info just to stir the pot. Any and all info you are willing to share will be welcomed and in return I hope we are able to help.
> 
> Also, Welcome to Pier and Surf and hope to get to fish with ya soon.


Well said shooter and I second that "welcome" to our gang on P&S.

Chuggin, you can offer any info you want on yourself, like age, gender, etc. Just go to the 'User CP' on the blue bar at the top of the page and follow the directions. It's easy and we can get to know ya better. Again, WELCOME'.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

PM me that info, Chugg'n! I'll try anything anywhere! (If I can get there.) Only problem is, the only girls and kids I know want to fish just as much as I do!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i'll take that PM too


----------



## striper0 (May 21, 2001)

For a fact it's hit or miss, I try to time weather trends, tides, board info and any other tidbits I can gather to set my plans for the 6 hour haul down to saltwater. So, take any posts for what they are worth ........2 cents


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think the original point--that the fishing is pretty slow from the surf--is accurate.

Christmas morning looked like beautiful conditions down around the oceanfront--grey, rainy, and a 15 mph east wind pushing in clear-green water. Problem was, there was not a single baitfish from Chick's to Rudee, and so there were no fish.

As warm as it is this week, I'm beginning to lose hope.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

well................. i fished everywhere!!! christmas day i cruised from willoughby to the refuge!!!! fished the refuge for a while, nada. then rudy, nada. then lesner, 1 dink. tuesday fished ft.story by the northern most jetty, we were there till sundown, 5 rods out and a 16in pup to show for it   that was my first time at the fort and i must say i have not seen a fishier looking spot!! but mabey next time. my problem is when im cruizing looking for birds and whatnot, i get impaicent. i start telling myself "you arnt going to catch fish without a line in the water" so i wind up setting up shop somewhere. but i stayed very mobile this week.

P.S. this is the clearest water i have ever seen!! 
i was walking down the rocks a rudy at night 
i thought i had about 10 feet to go, and in the drink i went.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey bro....a lot of your success is going to depend on tide movment and structure....i try to focus on working structure with artificials when the tide is moving....hope this helps.


----------



## onesix (Dec 20, 2006)

At FS and FLSP if you don't see birds and boats working its usually is a sigh nothing is there.
Last Wed I kayaked off First Landing and hooked up 50' off the beach with a 28". Then a gill netter came in and raped it as noted in an earlier post.

I haven't seen to many surf people with success recently, it is really hit or miss.

But with warm waters still around I caught 5 Specks off HRBT and the spit. Last Wed 21 Dec.
Again from a kayak.

From what I read in the posts the BIG fish are off fisherman island at the moment being yesterday.


----------

